# A bunch of mostly anime style character art...



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm kind of swamped with assignments all the time, so all my extracurricular artwork has to take up as little of my time as possible.  Most of the time I draw my characters in anime style just because it's quicker.  Didn't really do any backgrounds for these, and these are only a few of my pics. 

I promised Rune I would do some realistic artwork for his game in the dream, which I'll probably get around to this summer.  Anyway, please tells me if ya likes any of me crappy pictures.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 10, 2002)

*Silver King Avery*

This is the Elven king in one of my storyarchs.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 10, 2002)

*My Character*

My dragon priestess, back when I had hair like that


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 10, 2002)

*Some other characters...*

Yeah, I drew a sappy wedding pic thing.  I got the oppurtunity to play with a cool coloring tool on Photoshop while in Idaho and just want to show off my goodies.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 10, 2002)

*A girl I play with...*

This is her "Miko" character.  Foreigner in an Oriental type setting.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 10, 2002)

*Someone else's character...*

Uh, this is her aquatic elf done in colored pencil.  That background o' fuzziness was done with afforementioned new photoshopamagiger....


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 10, 2002)

*My two favorite characters*

I love role playing these two, so I drew them as Jay and Silent Bob.  I figured it wouldn't be too far off, seeing as how one is a powerless Celestial mad-scientist and the other is a heavy drinking overdosing immortal.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 10, 2002)

*Villian dude...*

Major bad guy named Mr. Hyde... Crappirific coloring other than the spiffy horns.  I got lazy with the rest.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 10, 2002)

*Yet again, someone else's person.*

Drew this fairy for a friend.  Like her wings, but scanned badly.


----------



## Virginia Wilde (Jun 11, 2002)

Heh. Yeah. Always makes me feel worthless seeing people better'n me at drawin' people. I do critters. As for Jay and Silent Bob, check out BOZ's post. I'll put it on the main.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 13, 2002)

Virginia Wilde said:
			
		

> *Heh. Yeah. Always makes me feel worthless seeing people better'n me at drawin' people. I do critters. As for Jay and Silent Bob, check out BOZ's post. I'll put it on the main. *




If it helps from what I've seen you do damn good critters and there ain't no shame in that.  *forgive the blatent use of Kentucky slang, attrocious, eh?*


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey, nice stuff. On reading "A bunch of mostly anime style character art..." I thought I'd be in for the kinda crap you find at 97% of ElfWood. Mistaken me. Love the dragon priestess!


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 14, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Hey, nice stuff. On reading "A bunch of mostly anime style character art..." I thought I'd be in for the kinda crap you find at 97% of ElfWood. Mistaken me. Love the dragon priestess! *




Thanks for the compliment. I've checked out all your stuff and there are definately no complaints from me.  Still envy your godlike computer skills.  I'm just a colored pencil/marker person myself.

I'm especially flattered by the dragon priestess comment because she was based on what I used to look like  .. well... before I went all Uma Thurman with my hair.  >.<


----------



## Malessa (Jun 14, 2002)

Nice work!!  I wish I had your talent with color, I can't seem to break away from the drab black and white pencil sketches. 

 I like your style as well, I sometimes try to hard for realism and sometimes it turns out and others, well you wont see those, lol...

 Keep up the awesome work, can't wait to see more....


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 16, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Nice work!!  I wish I had your talent with color, I can't seem to break away from the drab black and white pencil sketches.
> 
> I like your style as well, I sometimes try to hard for realism and sometimes it turns out and others, well you wont see those, lol...
> 
> Keep up the awesome work, can't wait to see more.... *




 Thank you very much for the compliment, but I like your pencil sketches just the same.

I was really hesitant to put up pics because I was afraid that they would get a negative reaction, being in anime style and all.  I'm glad you like it.  I'm going to be putting up some more realistic art of some races I have made for a game in the works...   Everything copyrighted of course *shifty eyes*


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 16, 2002)

*Now for some bloody good fun...*

This is a pic of a young Silver King Avery vs. a drow general...  I balk at the pretty-boyishness of the both of them, but I like the drow's armor...


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 16, 2002)

I was depressed one day.  So I drew this.  Randomly threw in my mad scientist to make me feel better...  *can be as bad a masochist as Rune is to himself in his games*


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 16, 2002)

This has a long backstory behind it, and I dun wanna go into it... But lookit all the blood!!!  It's so pertiful! >


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 16, 2002)

This is a surprisingly non bloody pic of Bianca in regular wear.  Once again, drawn when my hair was like that    I'll have to post a more recent pic I drew of myself.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jun 16, 2002)

That's you, eh? Ahem... Hi, my name's Tom.

*quickly checks ring finger, or at least Location*

...damn!


----------



## Malessa (Jun 16, 2002)

Nice work!!  I too like the drow general's armor, hard to believe you used only markers and colored pencil......

I'm glad you decided to share your art with everyone.  Next time dont be so hesitant with your talent.  Everyone has a unique style, yes it may be "anime art", but it obviously works for you.

Look forward to seeing more............*sighs*.......I better get busy myself.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 17, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Nice work!!  I too like the drow general's armor, hard to believe you used only markers and colored pencil......
> 
> I'm glad you decided to share your art with everyone.  Next time dont be so hesitant with your talent.  Everyone has a unique style, yes it may be "anime art", but it obviously works for you.
> 
> Look forward to seeing more............*sighs*.......I better get busy myself. *




I'll try to do that as soon as I can violate some poor innocent local's scanner.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 17, 2002)

This pic may look like something more suggestive is going on, but to put it in an easy to understand manner... "I'm bad Ash, you're good Ash... You're goody little two shoes...." 

Well, you get the idea...


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 17, 2002)

This is a picture of Bianca in dragon form with the scientist randomly thrown in for size reference.  ^^ My version of a silver dragon.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 17, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *That's you, eh? Ahem... Hi, my name's Tom.
> 
> *quickly checks ring finger, or at least Location*
> 
> ...damn! *




 ........


----------



## Malessa (Jun 17, 2002)

The goody two shoes pic was scary at first glance, glad you wrote something, lol.....

The silver dragon is pretty awesome!!


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jun 20, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *The goody two shoes pic was scary at first glance, glad you wrote something, lol.....
> 
> The silver dragon is pretty awesome!! *




Hee heee... It does look pretty bad, dun it *shifty eyes*

DAMN!  I need a scanner.  Got a pic of me and Rune I need to scan...  

Oh well, Glad you like me dragon, even with the random dude floating up toward the top....


----------



## Malessa (Jul 8, 2002)

*Waits patiently to see new art*


----------



## Dr Midnight (Jul 8, 2002)

Bianca MarOu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ........ *




Uh- sorry about that, but I was pretty much kidding with you.


----------



## Darraketh (Jul 8, 2002)

Nice work! I like the face in the first pic. I have never been able to draw faces, in any style. 

Don't worry about negative feedback. Everyone who hangs out down here in the "Art Gallery & Miniatures" basement is generally supportive. When I've seen criticism offered it's always been constructive.  

Please post more and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jul 13, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Uh- sorry about that, but I was pretty much kidding with you. *




 Hey, do I look personally offended?  I thought not.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jul 13, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> **Waits patiently to see new art* *




I sooo need to get to a scanner, but I work all the hours that the college scanner is available for use.  If someone would be willing to scan for me, I could snail mail 'em copies *hopeful looks*


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jul 13, 2002)

Darraketh said:
			
		

> *Nice work! I like the face in the first pic. I have never been able to draw faces, in any style.
> 
> Don't worry about negative feedback. Everyone who hangs out down here in the "Art Gallery & Miniatures" basement is generally supportive. When I've seen criticism offered it's always been constructive.
> 
> Please post more and thank you for sharing. *




I tend to get paranoid about such things though.  Cartoon/anime style work is very shunned in our college's art department, as is most fantasy art.  And yet, it's my primary work.  Go figure.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jul 13, 2002)

More dragons... badly scanned pencil work...


----------



## Sialia (Jul 13, 2002)

Yay!  Thank you for whole thread.


----------



## LrdApoc (Jul 13, 2002)

*Art styles and 'colleges'*

Bianca something I learned a long time ago is that there are very few people in Art education who have not been trained to think in commercial or fine art style.

Fantasy art is regarded as something you do if you're not a serious artist.. but we all know that art is our own expression, whatever the style or medium.

Unfortunately I've never had much luck getting over that stigma in my studies.. most professors regaile pop art and the 60's stuff and in the same breath revile fantasy and anime style. No one ever seems to do what a good artist should, judge the emotion, composition and technical skill an artist exercises.

Hang in there, jump through the 'institutional' hoops and then do what you want to. Know that others can and do like your work, and if you like it above all that is the most important thing.

Okay, off the soap box Apoc.. back into the pit..


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jul 15, 2002)

Sialia said:
			
		

> *Yay!  Thank you for whole thread. *




And thank you for yours too, which I must say is far more entertaining.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Art styles and 'colleges'*



			
				LrdApoc said:
			
		

> *Bianca something I learned a long time ago is that there are very few people in Art education who have not been trained to think in commercial or fine art style.
> 
> Fantasy art is regarded as something you do if you're not a serious artist.. but we all know that art is our own expression, whatever the style or medium.*




Many classical artists have struck me as fantasy artists anyway, I just wish most of my instructors could see that.

*



			Unfortunately I've never had much luck getting over that stigma in my studies.. most professors regaile pop art and the 60's stuff and in the same breath revile fantasy and anime style. No one ever seems to do what a good artist should, judge the emotion, composition and technical skill an artist exercises.

Hang in there, jump through the 'institutional' hoops and then do what you want to. Know that others can and do like your work, and if you like it above all that is the most important thing.

Okay, off the soap box Apoc.. back into the pit..
		
Click to expand...


*
Luckilly I have an instructor who is very suportive and tends to do Brom/Geiger-esque work himself (forgive mispellings, I need to download a dictionary in my brain)

Another huge problem I've noticed is an automatic negative reaction to anime style presented by many hardcore fantasy fans.  I used to not like it myself, and then I started using is on a frequent basis...

I already do the hoop thing.  Hopefully soon though I can find an actual art school I can go to...


----------



## Cpt. Anonymous (Jul 15, 2002)

Great art work here.  I love Anime.  I happen to be an anime, fantasy, and classical music freak.  I understand that not many people see anime as an art but.  It has its own emotion and style behind it.  people who say it isn't art is a sculptor saying painting is just smucky oil thrown on paper.  2 artforms each incredible in their own way.


Keep up the fine art I am waiting to see more.  I would have posted my own art by now but I have the same scanner (or lack of) difficulties.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jul 18, 2002)

Cpt. Anonymous said:
			
		

> *Great art work here.  I love Anime.  I happen to be an anime, fantasy, and classical music freak.  I understand that not many people see anime as an art but, it has its own emotion and style behind it.  people who say it isn't art is a sculptor saying painting is just smucky oil thrown on paper.  2 artforms each incredible in their own way.*




It's true that anime doesn't get enough respect, as o many other forms of art.  Are you drawing an example from Michealangelo about the sculptor/painter thing?  

*



			Keep up the fine art I am waiting to see more.  I would have posted my own art by now but I have the same scanner (or lack of) difficulties.
		
Click to expand...


*
I'm just going to keep posting work I have already scanned until I can take advantage of a scanner.  I have a bunch of stuff for Rune's "Kingdoms of Kalamar in The Dream" story hour, which I will probably make a new thread for because almost everyone in that has drawn one rendition of a character or another (I play Las' Parida, the frustrated Kalamari bi*** Sorceress/Aristocrat).


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jul 18, 2002)

*The difference between Pencils and Inks Part 1*

I thought I would show the difference between what my pencil sketches and my inked pictures look like with a couple of examples.  The next couple of pictures are both of Angora, said angry goth-Amazon. 

You'll have to cut and paste these URL into the address bar because the files are too big to upload.

http://www.angelfire.com/freak/tvimh/musepics/angora2.jpg

http://www.angelfire.com/freak/tvimh/musepics/angora2color.jpg

http://www.angelfire.com/freak/tvimh/musepics/angora3.jpg

http://www.angelfire.com/freak/tvimh/musepics/angora3color.jpg

(On a latter note, it appears the evilness is hiding part of the URL, the part between "freak/" and the individual picture is "tvimh/musepics/".  The last pic is "angora3color.jpg" and the second pic is "angora2color.jpg".  I'll try and post better URL's later if it will let me *Grrr* *goes to whoop up on random people like a maniacal little toothpick after editting this one post five hundred frustrating times*)


----------



## Malessa (Jul 18, 2002)

I tried and tried to see the pics above, but couldn't. I copied and paste, but I must be doing something wrong?  I was so hoping to see what you have done.

I'm glad to hear your taking art classes and not letting art teacher's and the sort, discourage you!  Keep your chin up and continue to do what you do best and enjoy.  I had an art teacher discourage me, way back when(like 7th grade) and never took an art class again.  Now looking back, I wish I would have done different, but we all wish that in some form or fashion.  You are very talented, and like others have said, we all have our own unique style, but it's still art, and its all good!


NM I found a way to get pics!  Very cool!


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jul 19, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> * I tried and tried to see the pics above, but couldn't. I copied and paste, but I must be doing something wrong?  I was so hoping to see what you have done.*




It was being hateful and trying to hide the art from you. I'm going to try and post the pics agains now and if I can't I'll try and upload them to a more cooperative server *glares at angelfire*

*



			I'm glad to hear your taking art classes and not letting art teacher's and the sort, discourage you!  Keep your chin up and continue to do what you do best and enjoy.  I had an art teacher discourage me, way back when(like 7th grade) and never took an art class again.  Now looking back, I wish I would have done different, but we all wish that in some form or fashion.  You are very talented, and like others have said, we all have our own unique style, but it's still art, and its all good!


NM I found a way to get pics!  Very cool!
		
Click to expand...


*
Art teachers really can't teach you anything but how to teach yourself.  Art teachers emphasize all too often THEIR way of drawing things and don't even consider a different approach made by you could get the idea across just as well.

You should keep your chin up, too.  And you should just continue teaching yourself.  A good way to do this, I've found, is drawing things you are obsessed with repetitively (elves, game characters, actors, trees...  anything works)  Random advice from someone who needs to learn to take her own.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jul 19, 2002)

http://biancamarou.fateback.com/enworld/angora2.jpg?

http://biancamarou.fateback.com/enworld/angora2color.jpg?

If these files show up *growls again and snorts smoke* These should show a couple of pics that I did first as a sketch, then as an ink...

http://biancamarou.fateback.com/enworld/angora3.jpg?

http://biancamarou.fateback.com/enworld/angora3color.jpg?

These too, with a costume I'm proud of.  Makes her look all ferocious and stuff...


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jul 19, 2002)

*Familiar Fun*

By cracky it worked!  Bianca is a happy dragon lady    

http://biancamarou.fateback.com/enworld/landradarien.jpg?

http://biancamarou.fateback.com/enworld/landradarien2.jpg?

This is another member of my Amazon tribe.  She's the high priestess (Sorceress Level 7 NPC and mean to boot) and her familiar.  The second pic is more cutesy and out of character, but I like how it came out.


----------



## Rune (Jul 19, 2002)

Bianca MarOu said:
			
		

> I'm just going to keep posting work I have already scanned until I can take advantage of a scanner.  I have a bunch of stuff for Rune's "Kingdoms of Kalamar in The Dream" story hour, which I will probably make a new thread for because almost everyone in that has drawn one rendition of a character or another (I play Las' Parida, the frustrated Kalamari bi*** Sorceress/Aristocrat).




Heh.  That should be fun.  Not a single one of us, other than Bianca, is an artist.  My own doodles are, simply put, laughable.  I cover by making them comical.

By the way, it's great to see your excellent work prominently displayed, Bianca!


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Jul 20, 2002)

Rune said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heh.  That should be fun.  Not a single one of us, other than Bianca, is an artist.  My own doodles are, simply put, laughable.  I cover by making them comical.
> 
> By the way, it's great to see your excellent work prominently displayed, Bianca! *




Thank you very much.  It's good to see that my random artwork is appreciated.

And yes, I am going to make sure that your artwork is on the page, too.  Your pics of Faerbast and Hrunting are too good to go to waste...

Trust me, people, all the art done for this campaign should be posted.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Aug 3, 2002)

*New Art*

My character from the afformentioned campaign drawn in Photoshop 6.  Someone needs to remind not to attempt mouse drawing because me and mice, well, we haven't yet reached an understanding....  She's the 39 year old aristocrat/sorcerer.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Aug 18, 2002)

*NEW ART!*

Hot Da** it!  I finally scanned!  These are copywrited races for an RPG I'm working on.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Aug 18, 2002)

Happy gleeful pyro race!


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Aug 18, 2002)

Here leeezard leeezard leeezard.....


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Aug 18, 2002)

Braaaaaaiiiiiins.......................


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Aug 18, 2002)

I want to

PUMP

you up....


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Aug 18, 2002)

Dr. Armin Craig, a very important part of the history of the game.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Aug 18, 2002)

This picture contains some nudity, so be forwarned.  I don't want to offend anyone.

http://biancamarou.fateback.com/enworld/bianca_roswelliens002.JPG?


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Aug 18, 2002)

This is a pic of me and Rune.  Unintentionally he came out looking like an older Harry Potter, and I appear to be some loyal henchwoman.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Aug 19, 2002)

*More New Work*

Here is what an elf looks like in Rune's "Dream"world.  She is trying to wake up my character to go out and fight.  (My character, of course, got shot AGAIN!)

http://biancamarou.fateback.com/enworld/bianca_wildelf001.JPG?


----------



## Malessa (Aug 21, 2002)

Those are great!


----------



## smkun (Aug 22, 2002)

I really like the Silver King, I may have to steal him for a campaign  

Nicely Done !!


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Aug 22, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Those are great! *




 I aim to please.


----------



## Bianca MarOu (Aug 22, 2002)

smkun said:
			
		

> *I really like the Silver King, I may have to steal him for a campaign
> 
> Nicely Done !! *




^_^ Thanks.  I'm going to do a comic about him and his family eventually.


----------



## Rune (Sep 8, 2002)

Post more, please!

[Edit]--That picture of Bianca and me was drawn shortly after I shaved the beard I'd had for 6 or 7 years.  She's done a picture of me with a beard for a Tarot deck.  Maybe she'll post it sometime?


----------



## MystDragon (May 27, 2005)

*Dragon Priestess*



			
				Bianca MarOu said:
			
		

> My dragon priestess, back when I had hair like that




I got an older version of that Dragon priestess you did, and some of the other art you gave me to scan on my site.  I haven't seen them anywhere with your name, so if you want I can e-mail them to ya.

http://myst-dragon.8m.net/FanArt/  I really need to update that site to fix things I didn't think about when I first did it, and dump the frames, not working like they should.

If you want all of the images I still have from when you had me scan e-mail me at Kieranhc@yahoo.com or Kieranhc@nc.rr.com


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 27, 2005)

Wow, the stuff here is great.


----------

